# Video Screenshot von pvbrowser



## pvbrowser (4 Juli 2007)

Ich weiss, Ihr nehmt alle WinCC.
Und den pvbrowser habt Ihr euch noch nicht angesehn :-(

Vielleicht seht Ihr euch ja wenigstens den Video Screenshot an.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/tar/pvsexample.mov

Vielleicht bekommt ja doch der Eine oder Andere Appetit auf mehr.


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juli 2007)

*Nicht viel zu sehen ...*

Hallo,

so richtig viel kann ich da nicht erkennen, hier mal ein Screenshot unter IE 6 SP2...




Immerhin besser als mit Firefox 2.0, der hat sich nämlich sofort beim Anklicken des Links ins Nirwana verabschiedet.

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so richtig viel kann ich da nicht erkennen, hier mal ein Screenshot unter IE 6 SP2...
> 
> ...



Bei mir tut es der Firefox 2.0.0.4.


----------



## pvbrowser (5 Juli 2007)

Immer dieses Elend mit den Plugins :-(

Ich hatte ein QuickTime *.mov angegeben.
Das habe ich jetzt durch ein *.mp4 Video ersetzt.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/tar/pvsexample.mp4

Hoffentlich gehts jetzt.


----------



## seeba (5 Juli 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Immer dieses Elend mit den Plugins :-(
> 
> Ich hatte ein QuickTime *.mov angegeben.
> Das habe ich jetzt durch ein *.mp4 Video ersetzt.
> ...


Wir warten noch auf ein WMV...


----------

